# Abandoned garage of delights



## TK421 (Jan 18, 2009)

So, Sunday morning, what to do? Off to a disused garage near where I live. I have seen it many a time on the way to see my folks, and of course the 'I wonder what's in there' question had been nibbling my sub conscious for months. A veritable feast of old motors with the added bonus of two lovely old buses. Enjoy:

Anyone for a good threshing?







Old lemon yellow MG






Contents of the large shed, thresher, tractor, 3 MG's and a mini!






The Mini festooned in pigeon poo






Fordson tractor branding






Mini engine






Hmm, lovely old bus number 1






Hmmmmmmm, lovely old bus number 2






Bus driver cab detail






Wheel and door 






Hinge






Vega branding






I hate you Butler, get that bus out!






Gauge porn for you lovers of such things out there






Enjoyable visit, cut short by dog barking!!

Cheers


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow, such lovely old stuff! 
Excellent pics, TK. Great find.


----------



## escortmad79 (Jan 18, 2009)

Any pics of the item between the buses in the second to last pic with the flywheel?


----------



## BigLoada (Jan 18, 2009)

What a fantastic find, and cool photos too. Old ruined vehicles are really great I think.


----------



## TK421 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi all, thanks for the replies. Escortmad, this is the beast:


----------



## escortmad79 (Jan 18, 2009)

Thought it was! It's a stone crusher.

Is that a mk2 Escort in the background?  Got any pictures of that too?


----------



## randomnut (Jan 18, 2009)

Very cool, I love places like that. I wonder just how long they've been left


----------



## Captain-Slow (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice find. I spy a couple of FIAT Uno's by the look of them (3rd & 4th pic)


----------



## cactusmelba (Jan 18, 2009)

escortmad79 said:


> Thought it was! It's a stone crusher.
> 
> Is that a mk2 Escort in the background?  Got any pictures of that too?



my bet's on it being a cortina..


----------



## Captain-Slow (Jan 18, 2009)

cactusmelba said:


> my bet's on it being a cortina..






[/QUOTE]

MK2 Escorts never had the A frame headrests, so I also would go down the Cortina route, a MK5 is my bet.


----------



## skyrat1991 (Jan 19, 2009)

Wow great find Tk
Love the old busses

____________________________
Without you is how I disappear...


----------



## escortmad79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Captain-Slow said:


> MK2 Escorts never had the A frame headrests, so I also would go down the Cortina route, a MK5 is my bet.


Some RS models had Fishnet Recaros which had open headrests similar to that!

As did some aftermarket seats of the 80s, they may not be original seats


----------



## apple g5 (Jan 20, 2009)

Looks a bit angular for a Ford, might be a Fiat 131


----------



## TK421 (Jan 20, 2009)

Sorry all, didn't take a photo of that car, it was a bit near the potential owners house for my liking, I am pretty sure it's a Fiat, as the garage was once a repair specialist for that make.


----------



## Captain-Slow (Jan 20, 2009)

escortmad79 said:


> Some RS models had Fishnet Recaros which had open headrests similar to that!



I know the fishnet ones, they were more square though, quatric may be a better description for them


----------



## mr bg (Aug 13, 2009)

Hello TK.
Some interesting stuff there mate, the coaches being the main area of interest for me. Would it please be possible to use the image of coach 2 on the website I maintain about old Bedford coaches.http://wakefield-files.freehostia.com/ we are an enthusiast site images that are used are locked onto the page to prevent image theft and credit is given to the copyright owner.
With reference to coach 1 did you see any detail that might lead to its identification please?
Many thanks for your time
Mr BG


----------



## phill.d (Aug 13, 2009)

I missed this one first time around.
Excellent find there mate!
I love stuff like that, dig the old M.G too!


----------



## night crawler (Aug 13, 2009)

Wonderfull stuff, think if there was aplace like that down here I'd be after a couple of teh cars to restore


----------



## Krypton (Aug 13, 2009)

Could u send me location info in a PM please? 

(im up that way quite a lot)

jack


----------



## simaving (Aug 14, 2009)

is this the one in sw***on mate?


----------



## TK421 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hello simaving, yes on the M*lton to H*vingham Rd Check them tanks out near H*vingham while you are out mate!

Thanks Phild and all, glad you like it, it's a cracking little site.


Mr BG, yes I have no probs with you using the image, give me a credit if you will old bean. With regards to identification, I like my old buses, but I am more of an old truck fan, so not up on each bus design and type sorry


----------



## FieldyM (Aug 14, 2009)

TK421 said:


> Hello mate, yes on the M*lton to H*vingham Rd Check them tanks out near H*vingham while you are out mate!



That took all of 1 second to work out.... Horray for sekrit codezz!


----------



## TK421 (Aug 14, 2009)

FieldyM, its the sophistication of the secret code that I admire mate

Mr BG, here is the original photo if you prefer, before I ponced it up a bit, and here is another of the rear, if that helps you mate:


----------



## swanseamale47 (Aug 14, 2009)

Flipping heck there are collectors who would sell important body parts for some of that stuff, I wonder why they didn't flog it at auction.


----------



## mr bg (Aug 15, 2009)

TK421 said:


> Mr BG, yes I have no probs with you using the image, give me a credit if you will old bean. With regards to identification, I like my old buses, but I am more of an old truck fan, so not up on each bus design and type sorry



Thank you very much kind sir.


----------



## Krypton (Aug 15, 2009)

simaving said:


> is this the one in sw***on mate?



Oh well now its just obvious. Forget the PM.


----------



## FieldyM (Aug 15, 2009)

Krypton said:


> Oh well now its just obvious. Forget the PM.



Sssshhhhh, it's in code..... seeeekrit codez... lyk teh eenigmaz!


----------



## Krypton (Aug 15, 2009)

FieldyM said:


> Sssshhhhh, it's in code..... seeeekrit codez... lyk teh eenigmaz!



 Haha.


----------



## Highline6-90 (Aug 31, 2009)

Amazing find, theres something about vechiles that is photogenic, as for the back ground car dont think escort or cortina but poss 131.


----------



## Mid diesel (Aug 31, 2009)

great place


----------



## TK421 (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks MD, I see you have been busy delighting us with some of your rather grand finds mate!


----------



## Mid diesel (Sep 1, 2009)

got a few more up my sleeve mate - still no Rush Green....


----------



## diehardlove (Sep 1, 2009)

really nice pics


----------



## pricejs (Sep 1, 2009)

Cracking find that!!! Really good photos as well, you should be well chuffed having driven past this place so many times to find such a good site.


----------

